

How do you keep your snippets organised? - razvvan

Best thing I found so far is this gist plugin for sublime but it still feels like there should be something better out there. Maybe something with tags&#x2F;categories.
======
flippyhead
What do you mean by "snippets" exactly?

~~~
razvvan
little pieces of text(code in general) that I want to remember/have available
somewhere but that doesn't really belong in the code's repository. For example
a certain solr query that I use to test out different things, or a certain
list of commands I need to run every 2-3 weeks to parse a log in a certain
way.

